# Found OW on Facebook!



## Market (Sep 5, 2012)

Ok, I found her on Facebook today. I'm a half deep in a bottle of wine and he's out of town at the moment.

Somebody stop me from messaging the B**ch...!!!

Yesterday I drove to her apartment ( sober) but did not get out of the car.

I want to confront her so bad .......!!!!!


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm crazy and say message that w**ore.


----------



## Exsquid (Jul 31, 2012)

Spend some time telling us your story. No need to confront her while you are drinking. Save that for when you are sober.


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

Nothing good comes from confronting anything while drunk, especially something this important. Trust me !


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

Don't confront. 

Women shouldn't confront OW just like men shouldn't confront OM. 

Sh!t can pop off and you may wind up in the back of a police cruiser.

< -- Been there done that and nearly slept behind bars like an animal. 

Its just not worth it.


----------



## Exsquid (Jul 31, 2012)

Kasler said:


> Don't confront.
> 
> Women shouldn't confront OW just like men shouldn't confront OM.
> 
> ...




LMAO Especially when in my case my WS's AP is a cop!


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow. Let the emotion tidal wave subside bit especially since youre not entirely sober.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Writer (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't recommend contacting the OW. I know from experience that they will lie about it. After all, cheaters always lie. She will say whatever she wants. She is the enemy. She wants to drag you down. Either by minimizing what she and your husband did or straight out embellish it to hurt you. Very rarely will you get the truth.

However, if you are set on confronting her, wait until you are sober. You need your wits about you. Alcohol will only dull them.


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

Writer said:


> I don't recommend contacting the OW. I know from experience that they will lie about it. After all, cheaters always lie. She will say whatever she wants. She is the enemy. She wants to drag you down. Either by minimizing what she and your husband did or straight out embellish it to hurt you. Very rarely will you get the truth.
> 
> However, if you are set on confronting her, wait until you are sober. You need your wits about you. Alcohol will only dull them.



This is true, both my H's EA partners are married, so they downplayed the whole scenario.. "just friends", and they really hoped and prayed me and him could work things out,,puke!!

They downplayed and was "nice" to me to lessen the chance of me exposing to their H's. 

You can't believe a word the OP says...


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

I talked on the phone with the OW....here is what I got:

"I was just stupid"
"What did he tell you"
"Sorry"
"Yes my husband knows"

All of it said without emotion. I was calm during the whole conversation. My favorite line to her:

"Nice video of your P****"

Of course I then proceeded to find her husband's cell# and texted him. I can now guarantee that he knows everything I do. And I know more about her than I ever needed to know. Like the fact that she has/had Gential Warts.

All that being said....I would never want to meet up with her face to face. I do not know if I could control myself in that situation.


----------



## So Sad Lady (Aug 31, 2012)

underwater2010 said:


> All of it said without emotion. I was calm during the whole conversation. My favorite line to her:
> 
> "Nice video of your P****"
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

underwater2010 said:


> "Nice video of your P****"


:rofl:


----------



## sunshinetoday (Mar 7, 2012)

Well confronting OW on FB doesn't always work. But try friending her with a nice profile pic of you and your H.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Exsquid said:


> LMAO Especially when in my case my WS's AP is a cop!


 About 10 or 12 years ago I knew this couple where the wife wound up having an affair with a cop. Long story short, the wife had a several month affair with this cop and got knocked up. She didn’t know if it was the cop’s kid or her husband’s. She confessed to her husband and who after the big blow up decided he wasn’t going to F-around and be afraid of dealing with the cop. The husband did everything by “The Book” and as a result they went into “R”.

Here’s what happened:


The wife had an abortion (official explanation, she miscarried, but everyone knew)
He exposed the affair to her family and her friends
The husband found the cop’s wife and exposed it to her including the pregnancy and his wife's written statement
Called the captain of the police department and told him everything and went to the town supervisor and told him. In both cases he said that this police department was preying on vulnerable women (His wife met the cop when her daughter was lost for several hours). I don't know if the cop faced any repercussions other than from his wife.
 
It didn’t take a week before this was all over our sleepy little suburban community and ultimately this family had to move to New Jersey after several months. This is a guy with balls.

Sorry for the thread hijack


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

Last year I had looked up OW's family on FB... 
Now today I noticed I had on my list of suggested friends... was her son... 

She herself is set to totally private so I couldn't send a message or a friend request.. 

She had posted on my H's wall last year, her post said "what a precious guy" ( Puke)

I commented on it saying " Awww how cute",,,,,,, she has now deleted it...


----------



## momma2four (Aug 9, 2012)

If your husband is like mine...he probably painted you out as a lunatic and you won't get far with a message except back and forth name calling. One of the OW told me my husband cheated because I "allowed" it. LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

I had texted one of the OW when I found out, of course since she is married, she said it was "just friends". They met as friends before we got together and had lost touch until this last year... by what H said, she had been searching for him since 2000... hmmm ?? Another FB reunion....


----------

